# [SOLVED] Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing



## xxpokerxx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I have recently installed Windows 7 (again) and I have updated all drivers and I now notice that my usb ports (4 on a laptop) are not recognized as USB 2.0 !! I have never had this problem before and now I have no idea on how to fix this, it really sucks not being able to use my usb ports to their full potential.

I have a laptop with:

4 x USB ports (all of which should be Hi-Speed).
Device Manager says "Intel N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller" under "Universal Serial Bus Controllers"

Any Help is greatly appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

go here and run the intel driver update utility, it will auto detect what drivers need updated..
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/

ps, use IE8, some other browsers are not supported!


----------



## xxpokerxx (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

Hi Kenny, Thanks for the quick reply, but no luck. I ran the utility and it said i was up to date. Any other Ideas ?


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

heres what mine says, im vista, my wife is W7 hers is the same as mine.. does yours says USB2 or USB1
try right clicking and choose "scan for hardware changes"


----------



## xxpokerxx (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

Mine says just usb where it should say usb2 enhanced. Thats my issue, its being recognized as just usb not usb2.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

are you 32 or 64 bit?
i took a picture on my W7 follow the path see if you have the same system files in the system32 folder... seems my vista 32bit uses the same as W7 64bit

right click the usb in device manager>properties>driver tab>driver details


----------



## rtfrayser (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

I had to do a reinstall on my sisters pc after witch I had to get fermware drivers.(Just a thought)


----------



## xxpokerxx (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

Im x64 and my drivers are using the same except for usbehci, mines using usbuhci. Which is expected since it thinks they are usb1. I hqve usbehci driver but its not being used. It looks like i may have to do a reinstall  i was hoping it wouldnt come to that. Oh well i guess, its probably quicker anyway. I will reinstall tonight and post back here if the proboem persists. Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*



rtfrayser said:


> I had to do a reinstall on my sisters pc after witch I had to get fermware drivers.(Just a thought)


was that a Win7 machine?
where to get them?

thanks


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

try right clicking the usb>update driver software>let me choose>point it to the right drivers...

worth a shot

have you installed ms updates?


----------



## xxpokerxx (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

I am fully updated via ms updates and pointing to the enhanced driver did not work.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

sorry i'm out of ideas, except maybe look in bios to see if theres a setting to allow 2.0..
if you go into BIOs see what version you have and check your motherboards website for a fix/update...

reboot and start tapping the f2 key (to enter bios) use arrow keys to move around (instructions on the bottom of the screen)

best of luck


----------



## rtfrayser (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

Im stuck In antique mode.My sys is xp pro.BUT,when looking for drivers I have better luck checking to see who made what I have and then surfing firmware by manufacter.


----------



## xxpokerxx (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

OK, First off I would like to thank both of you for the help, I fixed it. What I did was remove my battery and the cmos battery and left it out for about 10 mins and voila after powering on it refound the controller and installed it. Thanks again for the help.

PS: I really wish I would have tried that before reinstalling window


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Hi-Speed USB Host Controller not installing*

well i"m glad that worked, theres another guy in another forum with almost the same symptoms....so thanks for posting your fix!!


----------



## rtfrayser (Jan 14, 2011)

My mother always said KISS it.(k)eep (I)t (S)impple (S)tupid to me and I never learned how:4-clap::4-clap:way to go.


----------

